# Memphis BBQ for Me, Please



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - The BBQ Song

these old boys are at least covering the waterfront, so to speak


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi dere, oncle Bob.  Was just down in your neighborhood.  Got a coupla quarts of spumoni at Dorignac's.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to go there myself...and to Whole Foods....need some supplies. Weza gettin ready for a hurricane party!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2008)

I know!  Just got momma and daddy moved outta Kenner and way up north to Chicago.
Had some good eats for a couple of days, though....shrimp po'boy, crawfish etouffe, bread pudding, Ruth's Chris (delectable ribeye)..........


----------

